# Air compreesor question?



## sean_mack123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, i was woderng if anyonw could hepmewith a quick question?

Why is it neccessary to let a diesel driven compressor run for 10 mins prior to puting under load?
cheers ian


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure I have heard that one. Medical Center behind me has one and when power goes out, it comes right on and provides power. If it took 10 minutes, they could lose medicine and the like that needs to be kept at certain temperatures.
At work our diesel backup sprinkler pump comes on and right to full speed.


----------



## pawon (Dec 26, 2011)

It's to let the diesel engine warm up before going to full power. It will save your engine in the long run. 

Going full load with a cold engine will generate high thermal stresses inside the engine. Also the oil is still cold and thick right after startup.

Also, remember to put the compressor in unload (and let it run unloaded for a minute or two) before stopping the engine completely.


Compare it to starting your car and go straight to 120 km/hr (mph). It's not good for your engine.


----------

